# Squirrels Have Rights in New Jersey



## Clark (Jun 4, 2009)

A link associated with a recent discussion on the forum-

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2009/06/police_charge_pest_control_com.html

Its true, I live near here.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 4, 2009)

I love the comments. Some of them had me laughing!


----------



## nikv (Jun 4, 2009)

I do think it's cruel to set a trap, trap an animal, and not monitor it. The poor squirrel didn't need to suffer like that. There are humane ways to deal with unwanted animals and then there are inhumane ways, too. And I don't blame the store owner for calling the police on Orkin. If they neglected the caged animal in this instance, they no doubt are doing it elsewhere, too.


----------



## Hien (Jun 4, 2009)

Humans are very strange.
They are so protective of animals' right. But they treat their own species like pieces of C--P.
-Nobody give a S--T about a 1/3 of the cambodian population perished under the Khmer Rouge (backing by Communist China) until their vietnamese comrades came in and put an end to that regime. Then China invaded Vietnam because how dare the vietnameses overthrow Pol Pot (the murderer).
In doing that the chinese communist government get a few more hundred thousand soldiers & civilian deaths (way to go )
-Nobody mentioned that 1/3 to 1/2 of the approximate 1 million vietnameses who tried to escape from those same comrades drown in the sea.
-nobody give a ---- when it happen in Rwanda
-nobody give a ---- when it happen in Dafur
-nobody care about the Tibetans
And I am sure it will happen again many more times in the future in different places.
The exception is there are a few holocaust museums for the Jewish peoples around the world. But what good does this make when peoples say well those peoples we kill now are not Jewish, aren't they?


----------



## nikv (Jun 4, 2009)

Hien, why are you turning this into a political discussion? I merely stated my views on the needless suffering of a mother squirrel caught in a cage. Am I wrong to defend the poor animal? Think what you may about squirrels, there's no point in causing them to suffer.


----------



## bench72 (Jun 4, 2009)

it's a fine line though right?

now, it's making me wonder what the difference between setting a trap for flies (the one where they are caught and drown) and setting a trap for squirrels?


----------



## Hien (Jun 4, 2009)

nikv said:


> Hien, why are you turning this into a political discussion? I merely stated my views on the needless suffering of a mother squirrel caught in a cage. Am I wrong to defend the poor animal? Think what you may about squirrels, there's no point in causing them to suffer.



Nikv, 
Sorry to hurt your feeling, I do not include you in the statement as a person who loves animal and not care about your fellow men.
You get me all wrong, I did not criticize you for being protective of animal, since I would be very upset even when I accidently cause the death of any insect . I would bring spiders, flys, etc outside to release them. Let alone run over a squirrel.
I hate to buy an orchid and find out it comes with insects, now I am really in the dilemma.
I only generally observe of our neglection of the suffering of our own kind, and wonder why it is the case? I say "Humans are very strange" this is a plural sentiment.
Please feel this post with emotion.
If you can track it down, watch the "Bolinao 52" on PBS, like the starving squirrels, these peoples were starved to death slowly, because many ships decided not to rescue them, the last american captain came by the scene decided to abandonned them as well because he was on the war path to Middle East (as if he does not have room for a few peoples on his large ship). In the end they resort to eat other dead shipmates. They are finally rescued by a few poor phillipino fishermen, I found quite often that the poor peoples are the ones with the biggest hearts & compassion.
This was only one of many many tragedies all over the world that we did not see & know about. It made me sick to the stomach when I watched it, I felt like I was going to throw up, could not eat afterward.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2009)

No need to be defensive nik. People find it easy to ignore human rights especially in areas where their country's armies just got the crap shot out of them.  I'm especially sensitive to the abandonment of our allies in SV and the highlands!


----------



## Clark (Jun 18, 2009)

Peter Singer must be popping Zantac like Tic-Tacs after seeing 
Barry the Bomber dropped the hammer on that fly.
This is the first time in a while I have been proud to be an American.

A pest is a pest. Animal cruelty for the exterminator?
Orkin gets paid to be 'cruel'. Oxymoronic. This is really a contract dispute.

I personally know plenty of 'well-off' people who are more than generous.
Just because you don't see these 'well-off' folks in a 'made for TV'
sensationalized tear jerker, doesn't mean they don't exist.

When I started this thread, I didn't forsee being globetrotted around to 
various human atrocities. I always thought the United Nations relieved me 
of being responsible for criminal acts in other lands. After all, isn't that
what they are paid to do?

If we can agree on anything, it is that humans are strangely inconsistent.
Clark


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2009)

Nobody said anyone here was responsible for anything.


----------



## Heather (Jun 18, 2009)

You guys hear about PETA getting all up in Obama's face about killing that fly the other day?


----------



## Clark (Jun 18, 2009)

Must of been alot of flies at the dormitory, looked like he knew what he 
was doing.


----------

